# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  vajza shqiptare ne zonen metz-luxembourg

## lellalola

Ndonje vajze shqiptare qe jeton ne zonen metz-luxembourg, per shoqeri ? 
Se mire burre shqiptar qe s gjendet ketu, po te pakten te gjej ndonje shoqe.

----------


## Busy Girl

Moj lola sa kerkesa ke moooj hahahaha bej shaka te qaka zemra per shiptar ty me duket muaaaa po merr valixhet edhe ec ktej i gjen te dyja edhe burre edhe shoqe edhe burrin e shoqes  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Poeti (09-09-2015)

----------


## lellalola

Miremengjes ,
Jam besnike ne shoqeri  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per kerkesat ..
Kush kerkon edhe gjen.

----------

Busy Girl (09-09-2015)

----------


## Poeti

> Miremengjes ,
> Jam besnike ne shoqeri 
> 
> Sa per kerkesat ..
> Kush kerkon edhe gjen.


lola, e ke kufizuar shume zonen....por ta zgjeroja me shume do i gjeje te dyat, bile edhe ato qe tha buse

----------


## hot_prinz

Po m'vjen cudi qe s'paske shqiptar afer,
ketu ku jam une, n'vende publike duhet me u permbajte mire, 
se me bo me shajte ne gjuhen shqipe, aq shume kthehen e t'shiqojne, sa qe s'ta merr menja qe jane shqipe.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Poeti (09-09-2015)

----------


## lellalola

Prinz,
S' ka shqipetar per te qéné ketu, se eshte lindja e frances (zone e varfer shume me duket mua). Ketej ka kaluar gjermani per te pushtuar francen  :buzeqeshje: 
Ata qe jane, jane azilante qe rrine rrugeve, ose ca te keputur qe vazhdojne te rrine se s kane kurajo apo mundesi te levizin.
(Mua vete nje rastesi e keqe me solli ketu, dhe mezi ç pres t ja mbath)
Sa per luksemb s e di mire, por te pakte sh duhet te jene, s eshte vend i lehte per te bere dok besoj. Ashtu si zvicra.

----------


## hot_prinz

Nuk ke mundesi te shperngulesh ne Paris? 
Apo me mire Marseille, Cane, Saint Tropez?

----------


## lellalola

Franca ne pergjithesi eshte vend degaulasse
S je dakort ti ?

----------


## lellalola

Me popull sh te keq

----------


## Poeti

Po dil mi goce ku ka buke!

----------


## lellalola

S kam mbet per te dal e ta kerkoj buken vete ( nqs e ke ne sensin e drejteperdrejte)

----------


## Poeti

Edhe une besoj qe ke buke (ne kuptimin e drejteperdrejte) por te dalesh ku ka njerez qe i ha pazari pra.

----------


## lellalola

Hhhh
Ne kosove s dal njehere

----------


## Poeti

> Hhhh
> Ne kosove s dal njehere


Shiko MP flasim andej pakes po deshe

----------


## hot_prinz

> Franca ne pergjithesi eshte vend degaulasse
> S je dakort ti ?


Nuk kam eksperience te mjaftueshme, qe t'jem dakort me ty.
Une e njof vetem nga vizitat dhe pushimet.

----------


## lellalola

Aq me mire qe s qenke ketu. 
Ju çuna qe doni te emigroni ..sakém se mos gaboni te shkoni ne fr.

----------


## Poeti

Jo mi do vijme ne Luxemburg!

----------


## lellalola

Mmmm luxembourg

Emrin e madh e ka, e te terheq.
S ke faj.

----------


## Poeti

> Mmmm luxembourg
> 
> Emrin e madh e ka, e te terheq.
> S ke faj.


Vend i vogel dhe emer te madh!

----------


## lellalola

Dhe shtepite e emigranteve te vogla jane, te zene frymen.
Plus shiun, mjegullen, ftohmen dhe femrat pa pike kripe.

----------

